# What is the best way to save a page/site from Safari?



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

You can use utilities like PageSucker, or SiteSucker, (the latter being donation-ware) which grab all the components of a page for offline viewing. But there's a really cool and easy way (I wish I knew who to credit with this method) using Safari & TextEdit. In Safari...

Edit menu->Select All
Safari menu->Services->TextEdit->New Window Containing Selection

This will save the page, including graphics, as a TextEdit file. The benefit here is that while saving as a pdf often cuts images in half at page breaks, the TextEdit method doesn't slice up your images.

For saving a page with clickable links, use a utility like PageSucker, but if you just need text with graphics, the TextEdit trick is fast and works great.

BTW, I don't suggest going back to using Explorer, but saving web pages is one area where IE excelled. Apple needs to get that part of Safari up to speed.


----------



## SomeNSome (Sep 24, 2002)

If you have the full version of Acrobat you can save any site as a PDF.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

If you have Pagemaker 5 or 6 then you can use websucker 

Footnote:
I don't think this will work in OSX though,
It's been a long time since I last used this program.
(At least it's free though)

Dave


----------



## pras (Dec 10, 2002)

Camino saves a page as an html file and an associated folder with all the associated components.

It's in version 0.8.1 now, very stable and very fast. If you're into web design, to be able to study the components in the saved folder is very useful.


----------



## pras (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh, and I forgot, once you have the page saved in Camino, you can of course open it in any other browser by dragging the html file to that app. -- Simplicity itself.


----------



## Tait Kahray (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't know whether or not this is the best way (depending on what you want to do with it), but you can just save the page as a pdf document from the print window.


----------



## Tait Kahray (Jan 22, 2004)

Doesn't Safari save the page as an html file?

[ December 22, 2004, 10:46 AM: Message edited by: Tait Kahray ]


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

If I want to keep the substance of the web page and not the sidebars and other junk I will select the column of text and graphics I want and use Safari -> Services -> TextEdit -> New Window Containing Selection.

If I want the whole thing, but don't need to click any of the saved pages' links, I will Print as PDF. 

(This option would should be the thing that Apple improves on: Print as PDF for web pages should maintain the links. I don't want Apple to create an Explorer-like "web archive" which only Safari can open. I used to have some old web archives from my IE5 days, and had to use IE to view them. PDF is a nice, common standard.)

I never use Safari's Save command. Since it only saves the HTML but not the linked images web pages look junky.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey,

What is the best way to save a page or site from Safari?


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

For quick saving of part or all of the page visible in your browser window, I usually use:

Command-Shift-4
... and select the area I want. Saves as PDF. I normally use this when saving invoices from online transactions, and as a reference when you register products, sign up for a service, etc.

It's very quick and doesn't involve any dialog boxes (saves to the desktop with name of Picture1.pdf, Picture2.pdf, etc).

There are 3rd party tools to save whole sites, etc. as others have already mentioned. Makes big files and takes a while, but useful in some cases.

I also find File: Save As [htm] to be quite useful. Works great on mostly text pages (a review, support documents, etc). You can open pages in a text editor and see how the layout was coded, if you're trying to learn HTML.

It will only save the top page (ie the one you're viewing, including parts you would need to scroll to see) so if it's a 3 page review, for instance, you need to click on each page and save each of them.

[ December 22, 2004, 01:08 PM: Message edited by: gordguide ]


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

> What is the best way to save a page or site from Safari?


Tell it to run away, then help the page get away, by blocking Safari's pursuit.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

I usually use the Print command and choose "Save as PDF". Who needs Acrobat when OS X uses PDF as a standard format within the OS itself.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

elmer, you kill me!


----------

